# Second Job



## sarmjh12 (Apr 24, 2021)

I just got hired to target and another retail job at about the same time. I am trying to get the scheduling all sorted. The second job won’t give me a fixed schedule and i have to keep open availability because that’s what i put on my application. They post their schedule three weeks out and target only posts two weeks out so i was hoping that if i talked to HR they would be able to work around that other schedule if i gave it to them every week. I already feel bad bc i made target change my training schedule due to school. Please let me know if they’ll work around it because i really don’t want to have to quit the other job??


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2021)

Only your store can answer that.  I would not.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 24, 2021)

From what I’ve seen, they seem to work w non-retail 2nd jobs a whole lot more easily than retail 2nd jobs. I think our TSC even has a sign up about working for competitors.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> From what I’ve seen, they seem to work w non-retail 2nd jobs a whole lot more easily than retail 2nd jobs. I think our TSC even has a sign up about working for competitors.


What does this even mean???


----------



## GMTM (Apr 24, 2021)

ASANTS but in my store you can’t work for competitors.  The list in the TSC includes Walmart, Safeway, CVS, Crate & Barrel, Ulta.   No retail, grocery, pharmacy or furniture/lifestyle stores.  


I have a friend in another state who works at Target & the local grocery store.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 24, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> What does this even mean???


It means that you can’t work for both Target and another retail company just like @GMTM posted.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 24, 2021)

I doubt that Target would work around your schedule every week. Besides the fact that they don’t allow their team members to work for the competition, it’s just too complicated and labor intensive for them to write the schedule that way. If you were unavailable to work certain days of the week at each job this might work out, but not with open availability at either. My advice would be to weigh what each job offers you in terms of compensation, benefits (if any), and hours, then work both jobs a few days if possible before deciding which to quit. Be advised that hours at Target are not consistent and some weeks during non-peak times you may only be scheduled four hours a week. If your other job is at Home Depot or Costco, it might be a better deal for you. Good luck!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> It means that you can’t work for both Target and another retail company just like @GMTM posted.


I do not care about this enough to continue.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 24, 2022)

if it hasn't been mentioned yet...ask if you can go On Demand


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

If you devote certain days to one or the other, it's doable.


----------

